# Hp Pavilion - power comes on but no monitor signal



## edmom (Jun 21, 2008)

I have an HP Pavilion 6535 upright computer using Win98SE. 
It was fine but now when I turn it on, there is power (startup sounds and cd drive light flickers as usual) but there is no signal coming on the monitor (nothing- just black). Also, the usual green light above the start button does not come on anymore. I have checked and my monitor works otherwise. I have hooked up my computer to another known working monitor and it does the same thing. What is wrong with my computer and is this a costly repair? Can I fix it myself? Will my data/memory be lost in the process? Thank you for any help.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Your data that is stored on the hardrive most likely will be ok, this could be any number of things including the psu, video card or motherboard. Its possible you could fix this with some knowledge of hardware and some known working parts to swap in.

With a machine of that age if its the motherboard forget it, its nor worth fixing but otherwise you could start by trying another video card and if no go then the psu.

You mentioned startup sounds, could you explain these, is it the windows sound coming from your speakers?

Do you have onboard video or a video card?


----------



## edmom (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you for responding. I mentioned the startup noises to communicate that the main computer is receiving power and responding to being turned on. There are the normal "power on" sounds you would hear from the upright unit, followed by a louder whirling type sound (like something is being loaded maybe-also a normal startup sound). What is weird is that even though the computer is on and making noise, it is doing it without the green light that normally accompanies the unit being "on". If the monitor was responding to the computer's signal as usual, it would be showing a full screen with the HP logo, followed by another with the Windows 98 logo during this process. As far as the video, I'm not sure. However, I do not see anything on the back of the unit inserted in any card form (only plugs with cords). I do not know what is inside of the unit. Thanks.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

You have onboard video, still though this is hard to diagnose without swaping parts in.

First thing to try would be a pci video card just to see if you get any video if not then try another psu if its neither then the machine is not worth fixing.

You can however slave the hardrive in another computer to backup your data


----------

